# [NSFW] Harmonic Joining



## danielxcutter (Aug 19, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: [NSFW]Harmonic Joining by danielxcutter

My first story! It's set in the Legends of Belial setting by Demon-Man, though I plan for this series to be rather tame. It features merging/conjoinment and some TF, as well as herm stuff.

Yes, this is going to be a series! This is chapter 1, the "origin" chapter perhaps.

Enjoy!


----------

